#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [其他] 發現一個把作品加入遊戲的機會！！

## hosun

小弟在之前的贊助活動中，已把委託繪畫的牛頭人加入了。

這次，是他們主動徵求合作繪師。
即是說，只要合得來，原作者願意授權，作品便可以在遊戲中出現。

(私心：真是一個獸化遊戲的好機會，希望能多拉些獸友加入計劃。)

．來源：
https://www.facebook.com/notes/dunge...632645?fref=nf

．專頁：
https://www.facebook.com/nomads.games
http://www.nomads.tw

．引文：
在《Dungeon Clash》正式上架前我們需要擴充一批新的角色，但是因為團隊的人力及資源都相當有限，無法負擔這麼龐大的工作量及外包預算，因此想徵求願意將原創角色授權給我們的合作繪師。相關說明如下：


．角色需求

    非二創或同人作品
    角色需全身入鏡
    日系畫風或可愛畫風
    簡單著色，圖片放在iPhone上看要清楚
    可愛、清新，不賣肉
    要留意角色辨識度（能從大頭認出他是誰，能從配件或動作聯想他的能力）


．合作方式

    將現有角色圖檔在局部修改後授權給我們使用
    依我方需求繪製新角色；繪師保有著作權、我方擁有一段時間的獨占使用權

 ＊上述兩種方案皆可。


我們需要的新角色涵蓋1~5星，並且以1~3星為主（稀有度較低，一般玩家較容易獲得）。有意願與我們合作的朋友請透過FB訊息與我們聯繫，並請附上你的作品讓我們參考。我們會挑選合適的對象並進一步與你討論授權細節及費用。角色風格是否適合《Dungeon Clash》將由製作團隊共同討論，未被選上的朋友敬請見諒，也感謝你的熱心。

----------


## hosun

咦~! 沒有獸回應，不吸引嗎？

小弟不會繪圖，所以用「委託畫師代繪」的方式參加了。&^^

就是這牛頭人。(也許你在FB看過，已被採用，待上色中。)

----------


## 幻魂血牙

為了這個我竟然捨棄了作業wwwww
有這個機會就把握看看，說不定會被選上呢
希望可以(?)

----------


## 神威白霜

敢問該遊戲有官方網站嗎？
若要投稿的話要怎麼繳交呢？

----------


## hosun

這是他們的遊戲FB專頁，現正在封測中。
https://www.facebook.com/dungeonclash

我之前是透過FB交收確定，若問其他聯絡方式。
我去問問看才知道。
他們公司在台灣，你們也比較方便吧。

＊問過了，在FB粉絲團聯絡便可以。
　現時未有正式官網。

　若想試玩遊戲，也可以留言申請。

＊圖片要求：(一般cg即可，沒dpi要求)
　3000x3000 pix

----------


## hosun

報告，小弟申請的角色，製作方已完成上色了。
效果不錯吧。

待遊戲推出時，便可以搶先玩了。

根據說明，我可以獲得１０個該角色的虛寶Code。
屆時有朋友想要一隻嗎？

----------


## hosun

終於收到第2隻牛了。型吧。

接下來，待遊戲推出便可以玩到了。

----------

